# Per Webinterface SSL Scripte ausführen!?



## Crav3X (3. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Linux Freaks!

bin grade dabei mich etwas in Linux ein zu arbeiten... und muss sagen das es sehr interessant ist. (auch wenn ich noch kaum was verstehe^^)

Ist es möglich ein Webinterface zu basteln (mit Loginsystem etc) und dadurch Scripte auszuführen die ich normal mit Putty ausführen muss?

Gibt es dafür Anleitungen oder sonst was?
Wäre super sowas mal zu basteln.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!

Cheers


----------



## threadi (3. September 2007)

Ich nehme an du meinst SSH-Scripte, SSL ist was anderes. Und wenn ich dich richtig verstehe suchst du sowas wie exec() bei php. Über diese Funktion kann man von einer Webseite aus ein Script oder Programm auf dem Server starten.


----------



## Crav3X (4. September 2007)

Das nehme ich auch an^^

Ok, danke für die antwort...

ich schau mal das ich sowas hin bekomme... hier gibt es ja leider kein Tutorial dafür...


----------

